# UFC 177



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like

McGregor vs Rafael Dos Anjos and Holm vs Meisha Tate

Would be a great card...Win win for Mcgregor...if he wins, then he's a double divison champion, and if he loses, he still has a headliner spot at UFC 200


----------



## Bradman88 (Aug 4, 2015)

The man is going to be a complete animal when he dosent have to cut weight everyone saying its to much for him .. People don't have a clue


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

He's a very very slick fighter I think he's paid more attention to detail in his training than 99% of fighter's out there and that's what makes him different.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

197 you mean lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

McGregor ftw


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

It's back to the future day!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> It's back to the future day!


Lol did make me question myself for a sec haha


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Fights confirmed.

As @barsnack said, win win for McGregor and a good chance for RDA to up his profile. Really interested to see McGregors conditioning at that weight.

More importantly, Nick Diaz is free to fight from the 1st August. Dana White said on twitter he thinks a Diaz v Lawlor 2 match sounds good to him, would love to see that happen!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RepsForJesus said:


> Fights confirmed.
> 
> As @barsnack said, win win for McGregor and a good chance for RDA to up his profile. Really interested to see McGregors conditioning at that weight.
> 
> More importantly, Nick Diaz is free to fight from the 1st August. Dana White said on twitter he thinks a Diaz v Lawlor 2 match sounds good to him, would love to see that happen!


 was buzzing with Diaz suspension dropped to August....Alothought, depends what mindset Diaz is in.....Think everyone is excited because Nate put on a career best performance the other week against Johnson, and looked ripped for first time....So, perhaps Nick is going to give this a serious go....Cant see him KO Lawlor again...although its a winnable fight for him...actually between Lawlor / McDonald / Condit / Hendrick, there all winnable fights for eachother.

Mcgregor already started the war of words, saying he was going to behead the 'American ******' lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

RepsForJesus said:


> Fights confirmed.
> 
> As @barsnack said, win win for McGregor and a good chance for RDA to up his profile. Really interested to see McGregors conditioning at that weight.
> 
> More importantly, Nick Diaz is free to fight from the 1st August. Dana White said on twitter he thinks a Diaz v Lawlor 2 match sounds good to him, would love to see that happen!


 Cant wait to see this. He fought at LW before moving to UFC. Fought on Cage warriors and was 2 division champion. He will be scary at LW!


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

barsnack said:


> was buzzing with Diaz suspension dropped to August....Alothought, depends what mindset Diaz is in.....Think everyone is excited because Nate put on a career best performance the other week against Johnson, and looked ripped for first time....So, perhaps Nick is going to give this a serious go....Cant see him KO Lawlor again...although its a winnable fight for him...actually between Lawlor / McDonald / Condit / Hendrick, there all winnable fights for eachother.
> 
> Mcgregor already started the war of words, saying he was going to behead the 'American ******' lol


 Yeah Lawlor is a different kind of animal now but as you say, still a winnable fight, he posted on twitter last night / this morning thanking Dana and all, stating he was 100% ready to get back to work (plus a topless selfie which i found odd lol but he still looks in great shape)



herc said:


> Cant wait to see this. He fought at LW before moving to UFC. Fought on Cage warriors and was 2 division champion. He will be scary at LW!


 Never realised he fought at LW with Cage Warriors, i know he was struggling with cutting recently, is LW his 'natural' weight class?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

RepsForJesus said:


> Yeah Lawlor is a different kind of animal now but as you say, still a winnable fight, he posted on twitter last night / this morning thanking Dana and all, stating he was 100% ready to get back to work (plus a topless selfie which i found odd lol but he still looks in great shape)
> 
> Never realised he fought at LW with Cage Warriors, i know he was struggling with cutting recently, is LW his 'natural' weight class?


 Yes LW is his weight class - he fought on cage warriors at LW.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

That left hand :rolleye:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

RepsForJesus said:


> That left hand :rolleye:


 The left overhead is a great! Was never able to land one myself though - managed it in training but could never get it inside the cage


----------



## Bigdazz78 (Jan 9, 2016)

The mans a beast


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't rate Diaz at all he's sh!te Connor is class, this weight class will hit harder tho, being in cage warriors and ufc is a totally different ball game


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

wardz said:


> Don't rate Diaz at all he's sh!te Connor is class, this weight class will hit harder tho, being in cage warriors and ufc is a totally different ball game


 Time will definately tell on that one


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Dos anjos will take it I think

Too big too strong too powerful

If he fights mcgregor like he fought Pettis, I'd put the fight 80/20 dos anjos


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

wardz said:


> Don't rate Diaz at all he's sh!te Connor is class, this weight class will hit harder tho, being in cage warriors and ufc is a totally different ball game


 No one is comparing the two - simply stated that he was a LW fighter in cage warriors..

I agree on diaz comment - he's a bellend


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

herc said:


> wardz said:
> 
> 
> > Don't rate Diaz at all he's sh!te Connor is class, this weight class will hit harder tho, being in cage warriors and ufc is a totally different ball game


 No one is comparing the two - simply stated that he was a LW fighter in cage warriors..

I agree on diaz comment - he's a bellend

I never knew he fought at that weight at least he will have the experience which is a bonus


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

These are the 2 fights that I'm most looking forward to, McGregor/dos Anjos & Holm/Tate.

For me, Conor is a compelling fighter the way Anderson was - because he has the ability to land a devestating strike at any time, but has the vulnerability of being taken down and out grappled as we saw in the Mendes fight. For dos Anjos to win, I think he'll have to blanket Conor for 25 mins with constant clinch and takedowns, top control and ideally land some good ground and pound or work for a sub. Basically employing the same strategy as he did against Pettis. dos Anjos has respectable striking, but Conor's hands, combined with his footwork are on a different level and going 25 mins against someone as dangerous as him is loaded with risk.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wardz said:


> Don't rate Diaz at all he's sh!te Connor is class, this weight class will hit harder tho, being in cage warriors and ufc is a totally different ball game


 Diaz looked great against Johnson....looked shredded for first time, so most likely taken more serious this time around...acts like a dick though


----------

